# Canon EOS Rebel T4i First Impression Review



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 10, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10300"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10300" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10300"></a></div>
<strong>Good first review for the T4i.


</strong>The T4i has been reviewed by digitalcamerainfo.com, and it’s quite favourable. It looks like Canon has upped their game for the Rebel line.</p>
<p><strong>From Digital Camera Info</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>In shooting with the T4i, it’s clear that the sum of all those spec upgrades is a camera that truly feels new. That’s a good step for Canon, as we felt the T3i was a lackluster, marginal improvement on the massively successful T2i that preceded it. With the T3i staying in the line as a mid-level option (above the T3 and below the T4i, for now), that separation was necessary for the T4i to be relevant.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.digitalcamerainfo.com/content/Canon-Rebel-T4i-First-Impressions-Review.htm" target="_blank">Read the complete review</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>Preorder the Canon Rebel T4i/650D</strong>

Canon Rebel T4i Body Only $849 <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/870175-REG/Canon_EOS_Rebel_T4i_Digital.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAT4I.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00894YYP6/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=canorumo-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00894YYP6" target="_blank">Amazon</a>

Canon Rebel T4i w/18-55 IS $949 <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/870177-REG/Canon_EOS_Rebel_T4i_Digital.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAT4Ik.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00894YWD0/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=canorumo-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00894YWD0" target="_blank">Amazon</a>

Canon Rebel T4i w/18-135 IS STM $1199 <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/870176-REG/Canon_EOS_Rebel_T4i_Digital.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAT4Ik2.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00894YX2U/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=canorumo-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00894YX2U" target="_blank">Amazon</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Lee Jay (Jun 10, 2012)

Even Canon wasn't able to tell me if this thing has video crop mode/digital video zoom like the T2i and T3i do or if they've really dropped this highly-useful feature. Does anyone know?


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jun 10, 2012)

One of the sites listed the digital video zoom for the T4i, I'll wait to hear from people with first hand experience before diving in. I wasn't aware that the T2i had the digital zoom feature.


----------



## bkorcel (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't like the price point though. . But that's not new to canon. Ok to do that on the pro line but on consumer models you need to make it affordable for soccer moms.


----------



## lola (Jun 10, 2012)

An entry level DSLR just under $1000... It was cool when 300D was announced but in 2012, it's definitely not!
Actually it's my bad, being surprised at the price point...

If the prices of the recently announced stuff are glimpses of things to come, there's no point in waiting for Photokina to see what Canon has under its sleeve.


----------



## iTasneem (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks





Looks funny with the 40mm lens


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

iTasneem said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, it's like having undersized wheels on your vehicle, it just doesn't look right. ???


----------



## lopicma (Jun 10, 2012)

Are there any photos of the menu screens. I am interested in what fine controls it has to offer. I am really interested in how it differs from the 60D.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jun 10, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> I don't like the price point though. . But that's not new to canon. Ok to do that on the pro line but on consumer models you need to make it affordable for soccer moms.



The upper level Rebels have always been at this price point when they first came out. In 2008 I paid just about a grand on an XSi with a kit lens and it was worth every penny. By this fall it will be down to 650 on Amazon for the body and around 750 with the lens, you'll also be able to get a refurbished for a sweet price.


----------



## Axilrod (Jun 10, 2012)

lopicma said:


> Are there any photos of the menu screens. I am interested in what fine controls it has to offer. I am really interested in how it differs from the 60D.



This video has some shots of the screen being used: Canon EOS 650D / Rebel T4i Review Preview

I can't believe they still haven't added 1/3 stop ISO increments. I guess it could be an option that has to be toggled, but from what I saw in that video its still the same old 100/200/400/800/1600. Of course it goes up to 12800 now, but still is it that hard to add 1/3 stop increments?


----------



## NormanBates (Jun 10, 2012)

crazyrunner33 said:


> bkorcel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the price point though. . But that's not new to canon. Ok to do that on the pro line but on consumer models you need to make it affordable for soccer moms.
> ...



Not really: the T2i and T3i were both introduced at $800 body only, this one is $850. Not huge, and definitely not as big as many people think it is, but it's a price increase.

And the timeframe for a price fall is probably around xmas.

http://camelcamelcamel.com/Canon-T3i-Processor-Vari-Angle-Body/product/B004M170YC
http://camelcamelcamel.com/Canon-T2i-Processor-Body-Only/product/B0035FZJI0


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jun 10, 2012)

iTasneem said:


> Looks funny with the 40mm lens



We NEED to see it on a 1DX. 8)


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> iTasneem said:
> 
> 
> > Looks funny with the 40mm lens
> ...



Blasphemy!


----------



## Lee Jay (Jun 10, 2012)

crazyrunner33 said:


> One of the sites listed the digital video zoom for the T4i,...



Really? Do you know which one? I'd like to see it.

The implementation on the T2i and T3i was quite different. The T2i has a 640x480 7x (100% crop) mode, while the T3i has a 1920x1080 3x (100% crop) mode with some useless digital zoom beyond that. I was hoping for a better implementation. Ideal would be continuous smooth zoom from full-frame to 100% crop (and not beyond) in any resolution mode.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jun 10, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> DavidRiesenberg said:
> 
> 
> > iTasneem said:
> ...



Just think of it as a functional body cap. 8)


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > DavidRiesenberg said:
> ...



Lol that's it, 2 in 1 lens/body cap.


----------



## pwp (Jun 11, 2012)

iTasneem said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DavidRiesenberg said:


> Just think of it as a functional body cap. 8)



I think it looks COOL! Chunky yet compact. 8) And yes, it's by far the best bodycap on the planet.

PW


----------



## lopicma (Jun 11, 2012)

WOW! Thanks for that video. The more I learn about this camera, the more I want it. The price seems to be reflecting more about the features than the model line. Yah, it's a Rebel, but it seems to do about everything a 60D can do.

Have goals, and save, save, save.


----------



## gmrza (Jun 11, 2012)

lopicma said:


> WOW! Thanks for that video. The more I learn about this camera, the more I want it. The price seems to be reflecting more about the features than the model line. Yah, it's a Rebel, but it seems to do about everything a 60D can do.
> 
> Have goals, and save, save, save.



What would be interesting to find out is how the sensor performs relative to the old 18MP sensor. Canon has been very silent about the fact that the sensor is new, aside from the fact that it now incorporates phase detect AF capability. Either Canon doesn't want to draw any attention to the fact that the IQ has not been improved, or Canon doesn't want to draw any attention to IQ improvements for fear of impacting 60D and 7D sales.


----------



## bkorcel (Jun 11, 2012)

That was kind of my point. Consumers wont spend this much on new body. They will either go with the one that's cheaper (and quite capable I might add) or realize that a consumer model is not what they need and jump right to the semi-pro models.



crazyrunner33 said:


> bkorcel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the price point though. . But that's not new to canon. Ok to do that on the pro line but on consumer models you need to make it affordable for soccer moms.
> ...


----------



## davidlovelin (Jun 11, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> I don't like the price point though. . But that's not new to canon. Ok to do that on the pro line but on consumer models you need to make it affordable for soccer moms.


canon rebel t3i also is a great dslr, see the t3i vs t4i comparison， http://t3ivst4i.com, due to the new t4i released, I believe t3i will have a great discount recently.


----------



## davidlovelin (Jun 11, 2012)

pwp said:


> iTasneem said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks
> ...


You are right!


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 11, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> That was kind of my point. Consumers wont spend this much on new body. They will either go with the one that's cheaper (and quite capable I might add) or realize that a consumer model is not what they need and jump right to the semi-pro models.



A couple of weeks ago, 1100D+kit lens prices dropped to under $AUD500 and I received a couple of queries about "should I buy it". Yet the 550D is only $50 more. And the 600D body is only high $500's. Yet nobody asked about these - the interest was solely in the cheapest model. In fact, because a lot of department stores only sell the 1100D, none of these people even knew that other camera models even existed. I know, I'm shocked too! But believe me, there are people out there who aren't fully conversant in the features, subtle differences, pros and negatives of every Canon camera on the market.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 11, 2012)

davidlovelin said:


> due to the new t4i released, I believe t3i will have a great discount recently.



.. and so does the t2i - both running magic lantern right now 



bkorcel said:


> That was kind of my point. Consumers wont spend this much on new body. They will either go with the one that's cheaper (and quite capable I might add) or realize that a consumer model is not what they need and jump right to the semi-pro models.



The older 60d really seems to be quite attractive if you don't need the 650d's touchscreen & video af - there have been some questions around here, too, which one to get. But that won't be forever, by photokina Canon might phase out the 60d and replace it with a higher-priced model.



lola said:


> If the prices of the recently announced stuff are glimpses of things to come, there's no point in waiting for Photokina to see what Canon has under its sleeve.



What's currently happening imho is the only (and thus smart) choice Canon has. The pressure from below is building up, there are mirrorless systems and many manufacturers can build decent entry-level cameras. And Canon will be a major mirrorless player in this market too. So they have to move their dslr line up, we simply have to face that. On the bright side, the new models will be very feature-complete for Canon to be able to sell them.


----------



## lola (Jun 11, 2012)

gmrza said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Rockwell and DxO will review it soon
> ...



Making fun of Ken Rockwell - even though he very well deserves it - doesn't make you look pro. FYI.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 11, 2012)

lola said:


> gmrza said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...


i think brian will be the first to admit he's not a pro


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 11, 2012)

*Wanna see video of continuous focusing*

I would like to see a video of the continuous focusing. Coupled to the articulating touch screen and a digic 5 processor, this Camera seems like a winner and a very inexpensive one, in fact.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 11, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> lola said:
> 
> 
> > gmrza said:
> ...



I dont even look like a pro - good job I wasn't making fun of Ken or DxO then


----------



## dstppy (Jun 11, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > lola said:
> ...



Wait, who's Ken Rockwell? <- See, now THAT makes you not look like a pro (Yes, I know who Rockwell is)


----------



## BCMAR15 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Wanna see video of continuous focusing*



clicstudio said:


> I would like to see a video of the continuous focusing. Coupled to the articulating touch screen and a digic 5 processor, this Camera seems like a winner and a very inexpensive one, in fact.



Uh, YouTube?


----------



## bkorcel (Jun 11, 2012)

You can save even more money and get the T2i instead. T3i does not offer much more than the T2i plus you can run Magic Lantern on it and open up a new world of settings including time lapse, intervalometer, motion detection, focus trapping, full manual control over video and audio, and some other cool features like 4 fps video mode.

At the rate these discounts and rebates are flowing, you could probobly get a T2i body for half the cost of the T4i now.



davidlovelin said:


> bkorcel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the price point though. . But that's not new to canon. Ok to do that on the pro line but on consumer models you need to make it affordable for soccer moms.
> ...


----------



## jrista (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, the first thing I have to say is that camera review site, digitalcamerainfo.com, is a very annoying site. The navigation sucks, and having full-page ad interruptions every time you change to a different page is excessively intrusive and annoying....WOW... 

If I can get through the my extreme annoyance, I might have something to say in the near future....but wow...


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 11, 2012)

jrista said:


> If I can get through the my extreme annoyance, I might have something to say in the near future....but wow...



Real reviews will take a while, so you can as well skip "first impressions" on dubious sites alltogether, they're at lear partly only putting these out to climb in search ranking. To say about real world performance of the new video af & touchpad usability, a reviewer will have to really use the camera body.


----------



## Silverstream (Jun 11, 2012)

gmrza said:


> What would be interesting to find out is how the sensor performs relative to the old 18MP sensor. Canon has been very silent about the fact that the sensor is new, aside from the fact that it now incorporates phase detect AF capability. Either Canon doesn't want to draw any attention to the fact that the IQ has not been improved, or Canon doesn't want to draw any attention to IQ improvements for fear of impacting 60D and 7D sales.



I was thinking the same thing. Several reviews have read that they used a pre-production model so they couldn't do that level of testing. That surprises me because the sensor should be a final and a RAW should require no camera processing or am I naive? I sure hope that the latter reason you give is right?


----------



## J. Scott (Jun 11, 2012)

DP Review has some sample images posted in their review of the T4i. As a current T2i shooter I can tell the usable ISO is MUCH improved. Surprisingly even 12800 wasn't too bad and NIK software's Define 2.0 cleaned the bit of noise up nicely.


----------



## Terry Rogers (Jun 12, 2012)

davidlovelin said:


> bkorcel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the price point though. . But that's not new to canon. Ok to do that on the pro line but on consumer models you need to make it affordable for soccer moms.
> ...



In the comparison you linked it says "The 650D has a radio-controlled flash system, akin to the EOS SD Mark III"...

I was not aware the 5DIII could fire the 600 EX-RT via wireless radio without having a radio trigger attached?!? I did not see this feature listed once in all the reading I've done about the 5DIII. If the 5DIII doesn't have it... why the hell not!!!??? I could only imagin how useful a built in radio trigger would be to a working professional who doesn't want the added weight and imbalance of an on camera flash just to trigger their wireless speedlites.

I'm I off in this assessment, or is this a pretty big deal in a rebel body?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 12, 2012)

Terry Rogers said:


> In the comparison you linked it says "The 650D has a radio-controlled flash system, akin to the EOS SD Mark III"...



This is software *only* and means you can control radio flashes through the camera display and mostly skip using the lcd in the flash, just like the 5d2 and infrared flashes.. For radio flashes, you still need a controller or 600rt attached, afaik there is no radio hardware inside the camera body.


----------



## EOS 5D Mk. III User Group (Jun 15, 2012)

For a T4i / 650D product-specific stream of sample videos, daily news and discussion:

Vimeo: http://vimeo.com/groups/t4i
Twitter: http://twitter.com/eosT4i
Facebook: http://focuspull.in/fbT4i


----------



## bkorcel (Jun 17, 2012)

I too am wondering this. I was at a shoot this week with multiple photgraphers. One had a radio flash unit set up on studio flashes. Every time I used the 5D3 with my flash it would fire their strobes. They did not have an IR system unless it was picking it up via their camera (The strobes were all wireless).

It gave me pause to consider the possibility that the 5DIII was emitting a wireless signal. I discovered that IR and wireless master were enabled on my camera but I did not have time to turn it off (risking perhaps losing my own flash capability during a critical shoot).

I still dont know the answer and I dont have any wireless equipment to test it with.



Terry Rogers said:


> davidlovelin said:
> 
> 
> > bkorcel said:
> ...


----------



## Product2review (Nov 2, 2012)

Just wanted to let you know. Youtube is a option but the reviews on this Canon t4i review site are also oke

regards
Marc


----------



## daviderock (Nov 18, 2012)

qucik look at the difference on t4i and t3i,
Canon EOS Rebel T3i Canon EOS Rebel T4i
18mp CMOS 18mp hybrid CMOS
DIGIC 4 DIGIC 5
TFT LCD Touch Screen
Max. approx. 3.7 fps Max. approx. 5.0 fps
6 raw/34 JPEG 6 raw/22 JPEG
3 inches 3:2 TFT LCD(1.04 megapixels) 3 inches 3:2 Touch TFT LCD (1.04 megapixels)
ISO 100 – ISO 6400 / 12800 (expanded) ISO 100 – ISO 12,800 / 25600 (expanded)
-0.5 to 18 EV -0.5 to 18 EV
0.85x/ 0.53x 0.85x/ 0.53x
63-zone iFCL 63-zone iFCL
Mono; mic input Stereo; mic input
470 shots 470 shots
5.1×3.8×3 5.1×3.8×3
March 2011 June 2012

sorry i can't upload the picture i shot.may you gays can find more on this.http://t4ivst3i.com/canon-rebel-eos-t4i-vs-60d-comparison/


----------

